# Why is my rainbow sharks body color grey & not black like before?



## Knight~Ryder

When I got my rainbows shark his body color was pitch black with red fins, now his color is grey with a little black at the end of his body by the fins.

Is there something wrong?


----------



## Revolution1221

have you tested your water? does he look stressed or any obvious signs of illness. sometimes fish lose color as they age and sometimes they wont display their full color potential if they dont have a reason to. what are the tank mates. you can try some high quality flakes and frozen/freeze dried food to help bring his color out. it takes energy for them to produce their colors so if they are stressed or have no reason to they wont waste the effort to make the colors.


----------



## TheOldSalt

They also turn grey with age, but check everything else first.


----------



## Tallonebball

how did this end up in general saltwater? lol
But yeah as said hes either stressed out or hes growing up. By the time they are about 3 to 4 inches they are normally grey.


----------

